# Winter Wahoo Championship 2017!!!



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Dear Friends,

The Freeport Marina has partnered up with the original TBC, to bring to you a fun winter wahoo tournament for everyone on the Texas coast. With much pleasure, we announce the Winter Wahoo Championship (WWC)!

As with the previous tournaments we have hosted, it's designed by fishermen for fishermen. And in typical fashion, we aren't afraid to try something new.

We know teams don't want to fish tournaments without money in the pot! *So, for the WWC, we are guaranteeing AT LEAST 15 entries, or we don't have a tournament. *

What does that mean? The wahoo pot will be $1,500. If we get at least 15 boats, we will have $22,500 up for grabs. 100% will be paid out. If we do NOT get 15 boats, everyone who entered will get a full refund and we'll try again next year. We don't think that will happen. Please get your entries in ASAP.
â€¢	$100 entry fee
â€¢	$1500 Wahoo pot (will pay two places, heaviest three fish)
â€¢	OPTIONAL $500 tuna pot (will pay two places, single largest fish)
â€¢	Jan 2 to March 31
â€¢	*ALL ENTRIES MUST BE RECIEVED BY DEC 23rd*
â€¢	This is a BOAT tournament, not individual participants
â€¢	Weigh in at any certified scale by boat (winner will 100% be polygraphed) 
LINK TO REGISTER https://events.r20.constantcontact.com/register/eventReg?oeidk=a07edhhd6j66535e9b3&oseq=&c=&ch=

More info and details to come, but please start entering soon so we can hit the 15 boat minimum and then focus on blowing that out.

We look forward to kicking off this new tournament!

Sincerely,
WWC Staff


----------

